# fta and tivo??



## integra93ls (May 18, 2006)

does tivo work with fta recievers?? (coolsat6000??) is there away to hook up a tivo or direct tv tivo to this ?? and if so please tell how. thanks


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Definitely not a directv tivo. The directv tivo will only decode and record the directv signal. It won't record off any other input. Also, you prolly won't get any help here since many think that if you are using fta you are stealing signal from dish.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You might be able to interface a standalone Tivo to your FTA satellite receiver, but I don't think that the Tivo will know how to change channels on that receiver.


----------

